# Portafilter compatibility



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Do all the domestic gaggia machines have the same size portafilter?

I have an old gaggia pure and a friend has a classic with a broken portafilter. I was going to post it to him but thought I'd ask someone if it would fit.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Well if you go to the Happy Donkey website they sell just a single domestic Gaggia PF and a commercial PF so I guess one fits all domestic machines. it might be worth asking one of the shops (happy donkey or coffeeHit or someone) just to be sure.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are all the same. My TS has a more commercial PF which means its just more solid and heavier.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I am pretty sure that on the Pure and Classic the portafilters are in fact exactly the same except that the Pure has plastic spouts compared to the Classic's metal. However, this difference would not affect the fit with the machine.


----------

